# Is too much wood conditioner possible?



## snakyjake (Jan 18, 2011)

For a pre-stain/wood conditioner using benite, is it possible to apply too much wood conditioner (benite)?

I'm going to be staining an alder coffee table.

Thanks in advance. Jake.


----------



## oldgoat (Sep 16, 2011)

Where did you buy the benite. I would like to try it, I have never used it myself...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

snakyjake said:


> For a pre-stain/wood conditioner using benite, is it possible to apply too much wood conditioner (benite)?
> 
> I'm going to be staining an alder coffee table.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Jake.


If you follow the instructions you shouldn't have a problem. It does take some experimenting. Conditioners are basically sealers, and it's possible to seal the wood where stain penetration can be inhibited.












 







.


----------



## snakyjake (Jan 18, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Conditioners are basically sealers, and it's possible to seal the wood where stain penetration can be inhibited.


How does conditioner seal the wood?
Is this going to be a problem on alder?

I sanded to 150 and the alder couldn't soak up enough conditioner. I sanded up to 220, and reapplied some conditioner because the wood looked "blotchy". At 220 it didn't soak as much, but the conditioner looks evenly soaked. Which is what I'm expecting the stain to mimic. But I could be wrong, since this is my first experience.


----------



## snakyjake (Jan 18, 2011)

oldgoat said:


> Where did you buy the benite. I would like to try it, I have never used it myself...


I got mine at True Value Hardware. Try looking for paint/stain specialty stores.


----------

